# Sturm-Wurm Gang wieder aktiv



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2008)

die Sturm-Wurm Gang ist wieder aktiv. Schließlich steht der Valentinstag vor der Tür... 
Diesmal ist es eine withlove.exe, die von entsprechenden Seiten heruntergeladen werden soll. Interessant: Abweichend von der Weihnachts- und Jahreswechselaktion werden jetzt Seiten verwendet, die per DNS nicht aufgelöst werden können, um die Sperrung der Seiten durch ISP´s zu erschweren. 

Aktuell erkennen nur folgende Schutz-Lösungen den "Liebesgruß": 
BitDefender 
DrWeb 
eTrust-Vet 
NOD32v2 
Prevx1 
Webwasher-Gateway 

Weitere Info hier: h**p://info.prevx.com/aboutprogramtext.asp?PX5=0700C6A300ED344FC0B401C7325BFB004AAE130D 



*Also aufpassen, vorzugsweise bei dem, was in den Mailordnern so landet!*


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Sturm-Wurm Gang wieder aktiv*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> die Sturm-Wurm Gang ist wieder aktiv. Schließlich steht der Valentinstag vor der Tür...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101940


> Mit den als Liebesbotschaft getarnten Mails scheinen sich die Virenautoren allerdings etwas vertan zu haben: Für Weihnachten ist es zu spät und für den Valentins-Tag erheblich zu früh.


....


> Selbst ein installierter Virenscanner bietet keinen ausreichenden Schutz, da die Hersteller mit den Virensignaturen nicht mehr hinterherkommen und nicht alle Produkte eine zuverlässige Verhaltensanalyse (Behavioral Blocking) aufweisen.


man  muß ja nicht unbedingt jeden Müll anklicken, aufrufen und  downloaden


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Sturm-Wurm Gang wieder aktiv*

Es ist soweit
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103335


> Sturm-Wurm grüßt zum Valentinstag


----------

